# Topics > Related topics > Events >  RTEX (Robotic Technology Exhibition), Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Website - rt-exhibition.com

youtube.com/rtexhibition

facebook.com/rtexhibition

twitter.com/rtexhibition




> The Robotic Technology Exhibition (RTEX) is a 3 day event being held on September 29th, 30th and the 1st of October 2015 at The Meydan in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. This event showcases products like industrial Automation, Gas & Refinery Automation, Software Automation, Town Automation (Smart City Concept), Home & Building Automation, Desalination & Waste Water Treatment, Smart Grid and Energy Generation, Intelligent Urban Lighting System, Logistics & Material Handling, Handling Systems & Robots, Automated Warehouse Systems, Conveyor Systems, Automated Storage & Retrieval Systems etc.
> 10times.com/rtex

----------


## Airicist

RTEX (Robotic Technology Exhibition) 2014 

Published on Nov 16, 2014




> RTEX ‘Robot Technology Exhibition’ Dubai 2014 was the first event in the Middle East and North Africa (MENA) exhibiting the latest innovations in Robotics and Automation. RTEX presented a distinguished source for companies and investors to enter a unique market and experience a new level of science and technology.

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Exhibition in Dubai

Published on Oct 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Exhibition to highlight latest in robotics

Published on Oct 25, 2015

----------

